# Length of 23RS?



## RJP (Mar 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if the 24' 11" length on the 23RS is from the fron of the trailer to the spare tire or from the center of the ball to the spare tire?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats a good question, i don't know where keystone measures from but I heard different companies measure from different spots. Does anyone know how keystone get their measurment from?


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm just guessing but I think they measure the trailer from the front of the ball to the back bumper (not the spare tire since they consider this an option). That's just my guesstimation.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I think D&D has got it right. I remember reading somwhere that they measure from the ball to the bumper.


----------

